# Help me wire my new motor to my old Lathe



## Rd2nowr (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Folks! I purchased a new Century C311 1/2 HP Farm Duty reversible motor for my 37' SB 9a. I have a Furnas R1A drum switch and would very much like to know how to wire all this up to run my lathe. Thanks for the help! Tim


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 29, 2017)

Rd2nowr said:


> Hey Folks! I purchased a new Century C311 1/2 HP Farm Duty reversible motor for my 37' SB 9a. I have a Furnas R144 drum switch and would very much like to know how to wire all this up to run my lathe. Thanks for the help! Tim


It would help greatly to have the wiring diagrams for both. The drum switch will be wired into the circuit on the motor using the wires that indicate clockwise or counterclockwise direction of rotation. On the motor you have line voltage coming in which is one hot leg, a common and a ground. The diagram on the load side shows which wires  would need to complete the drum circuit.

Edit: The typical instructions/diagram show which wires are tied together for forward or reverse, so when you insert the switch into the circuit the wires are tied together inside the switch....and I better stop before this derails. I don't like giving poor electrical advise.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 29, 2017)

Agree with Rust, need diagrams of your motor- drum switches are pretty straightforward (or reverse LOL)
Mark S.


----------



## Rd2nowr (Mar 29, 2017)

This is the diagram from the motor . The switch type and a picture of the inside of switch.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 29, 2017)

Take a look at this thread if it answers your question.

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/and-another-drum-switch-question.56165/#post-462695


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 30, 2017)

Check out the Mike Holt diagram in the center top of the page. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=fur...VCyGMKHT49ClQQsAQIGQ&biw=1280&bih=894#imgrc=_


----------



## Rd2nowr (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks to all. I got it figured out. Tim


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 30, 2017)

Rd2nowr said:


> Thanks to all. I got it figured out. Tim


I meant to add to my comment with the link to I sent with the diagrams; I'm offering this tid-bit of helpful advice to anyone who's working through their electrical problems and are not sure about the correct connections.  Add in-line fuse pigtails (pick them up at your local auto supply store) to your wires as you work through the problem and if the connections are wrong you will blow the fuse, and not damage the motor, switch, or worse, cause physical harm to yourself. When you have the connections correct, remove the inline fuses and save them for the next challenge. 

.....and it's good to hear you got it back online.


----------

